# Second Bersa added to our arsenal: 9UC Pro



## Themajickman (Dec 10, 2011)

Picked up a nice Bersa thunder 9-UC Pro for my wife as a Christmas present. Really nice, fits her hand real nice. Waiting for her CC license to arrive and it has a little bit more knocked down power than the 380. :smt071 And for our home defense needs I decided a shotgun was the way to go. After sifting through many choices I decided to get a Mossberg 500 cruiser (dual pistol grip) 20 gauge which she can handle better than a 12 gauge. Woo Hoo :mrgreen:


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

You are going to love it. It is a sweet pistol to shoot and a very smooth trigger. The 9UC is one of the best handguns that Bersa makes. Drop on over to the Bersa Chat Forum and meet all the rest of the Bersa owners.


----------



## ednbon7 (Jan 7, 2012)

*ednbon7*



Themajickman said:


> Picked up a nice Bersa thunder 9-UC Pro for my wife as a Christmas present. Really nice, fits her hand real nice. Waiting for her CC license to arrive and it has a little bit more knocked down power than the 380. :smt071 And for our home defense needs I decided a shotgun was the way to go. After sifting through many choices I decided to get a Mossberg 500 cruiser (dual pistol grip) 20 gauge which she can handle better than a 12 gauge. Woo Hoo :mrgreen:


I have had my bersa for about 3 months and went to the gun club today and shot 3" groups trigger is the best in my opinion for the price range My Glock 27 is also a joy to shoot some one told me today that S&W M&P are replacing Glocks now.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Themajickman said:


> Picked up a nice Bersa thunder 9-UC Pro for my wife as a Christmas present. Really nice, fits her hand real nice. Waiting for her CC license to arrive and it has a little bit more knocked down power than the 380. :smt071 And for our home defense needs I decided a shotgun was the way to go. After sifting through many choices I decided to get a Mossberg 500 cruiser (dual pistol grip) 20 gauge which she can handle better than a 12 gauge. Woo Hoo :mrgreen:


Don't blame you on the home defense gun. The 20 GA. will get the job done, at close range, probably better than a handgun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy the new weapons.......be safe

RCG


----------



## gldnrott (Feb 12, 2012)

We just picked up a Bersa TH9UC about 2 weeks ago. We've only been out to shoot once with it but we love it so far. We had one FTE but that was because I limpwristed it. It has a little more recoil then my Gen 3 G19 so I just wasn't prepared for it. My husband wanted the the full size Bersa Thunder 9 Pro but didn't want to buy a guy right now, I couldn't decide between the .380 or the UC9. After holding the 9mm, I was hooked. Even though I think I will still invest in a .380 as a backup pistol when I CC. However, after my husband held the UC9, he was hooked too so now he has the Bersa and I get to keep my Glock. We're both very happy with both guns. Enjoy your new Bersa!!


----------

